# Snow Plows for S/C V6 4x4 Frontier



## raiderjoe (Aug 4, 2004)

I just bought a 2004 Nissan Frontier 4x4 V6 S/C Crew cab. I am looking to plow ONLY my driveway (No Commercial Work). I am hearing it is difficult to get a plow for the Nissan Frontier. I don't want the manual plows offered(Snowsport, etc.) I want a Fisher, Meyer, Western, Sno-Way, etc. type plow. Can anyone point me in the right direction. Does anyone know why Nissans have problems with mounting plows??? Is there any way around it?? Thanks for the input.


----------



## corkireland (Feb 17, 2004)

If you want a full use snowplow for your nissan I would look at Snoway, particularly the Predator St. Models. Or depending on where you live if there is a blizzard dealer nearby, you might look at the 680 Lt. I have a Snoway Mt plow on my Sonoma and it does a great job. I would say look into Western or Fisher's suburbanite/homesteader but they don't even offer Nissan on their quick match so my guess they would sell you the plow but would not install it. So far as the Snowsport goes, the business next to us, the guy uses a snowsport on and does a pretty efficient job and at only around a thousand dollars compared to upwards of 2500-3500 dollars in the fully hydraulic plows, maybe be something to look at! But good luck!


----------



## ejdago (Mar 19, 2004)

*Curtis Home-pro*

Bought brand new for my 2002 Toyota Tacoma Dbl Cab in Feb. 2004 and only used 3 times on my 160' driveway for a total of about 12" of snow. Not sure if this will fit on the frontier or not, but thought I would let you know

Plow is in practically brand new shape and works perfect. Paid $3200 installed. Will Sac. for $2200.

If interested or have questions email me at [email protected]


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

I have a Snoway ST 6'8" on my 4Runner and it is perfect.....worked well last year. I do residential driveways........If and when I get a larger truck I will go with a Snoway again.

Derek


----------



## Joelinnh (Feb 8, 2004)

*MY snoway and truck (suv)*

I run a snoway on my 03 Chevy Trailblazer. Yes a Trailblazer with a v6. Runs great. Do several driveways and have never had a problem with it. The DP is outstanding


----------

